# Found a few jars today



## JGUIS (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's the ones I know, but have no idea of value.  From left: PRESTO supreme mason Duraglass Owens Illinois Glass Company 13.   (My FAV)Ball Ideal, 1923-33 Ball blue, no lid, no bail, 2 with underscore on base.  Drey perfect mason, stamped L7W between threads.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 30, 2006)

These two I have no idea, but are foods of some sort.  One on left looks like the worlds largest umbrella ink, with the Owens mark high center of the base, 4 on the left, 8 on the right, 3 below.  Base of lip on the right has tic marks around like to aid in sealing, embossed with Anchor Hocking logo on base.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 30, 2006)

The numbers on either side of the logo on the bottom of your Owens jar do mean something.  I believe the number on the left indicates the plant of manufacture and the number on the right is the last digit of the year of manufacture.  Therefore, you don't have a way of knowing if the jar is from 1928 or 1938, but sometimes you can narrow it down by what the Owens logo looks like.  I think the number below the logo is simply a mold number.  I'm pretty sure all that info was in an AB&GC article by Tom Caniff within the last few years.  I could be wrong though.
 The tumbler on the right looks to be a jelly jar, a lot of these were meant to be used as a drinking glass after the jelly was gone.  They are both product jars of course, but without labels it's pretty hard to go any further.  -Tammy


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd say you're right with 1938


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 30, 2006)

Most of the stuff in this dump has been 30s with a few early 40s things, so 1938 is probably right on the money.  My daughter has already told me how cool the "glass" was, so after a trip through the dishwasher, she'll own it. []  Thanks!


----------

